# Valencia



## Mobilvetta (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi, we are heading up to Valencia in 3 days time, can anyone who has visited recently recommend a good place to stay for a couple of nights that is safe. 

I have been told that Valencia will only tolerate motorhomes for a period of less than 24 hours within the city, don't know if they are enforcing this in winter though. If it wasn't for the wife wanting to visit the city I would bypass it for being motorhome unfriendly and spend my shillings else where.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 2, 2019)

Drop your wife off at a railway station,outside the city.
Park the van up somewhere safe nearby. Read, enjoy yourself.. Buy a cheap lunch  and be ready to collect her, when she's had enough of the tourist bit

If your a glutton for punishment. Park the van first and travel with her.


----------



## kenspain (Mar 2, 2019)

Mobilvetta said:


> Hi, we are heading up to Valencia in 3 days time, can anyone who has visited recently recommend a good place to stay for a couple of nights that is safe.
> 
> I have been told that Valencia will only tolerate motorhomes for a period of less than 24 hours within the city, don't know if they are enforcing this in winter though. If it wasn't for the wife wanting to visit the city I would bypass it for being motorhome unfriendly and spend my shillings else where.



I would not parkup in Valencia unless it was a safe parking .We stayed last time at Camping Coll Vert easy to get into Valencia from there if it,s still open thats your best stop, Have fun lovely city


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 2, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> Drop your wife off at a railway station,outside the city.
> Park the van up somewhere safe nearby. Read, enjoy yourself.. Buy a cheap lunch  and be ready to collect her, when she's had enough of the tourist bit
> 
> If your a glutton for punishment. Park the van first and travel with her.



That would be nice, but I need to be there to control her spending.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 2, 2019)

kenspain said:


> I would not parkup in Valencia unless it was a safe parking .We stayed last time at Camping Coll Vert easy to get into Valencia from there if it,s still open thats your best stop, Have fun lovely city



Thank you Ken, I shall Google it.


----------



## londontavern (Mar 2, 2019)

Stayed in (acsi) 'Valencia Camper Park' last year. Very convenient for nearby train station and regular service to/from Valencia.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 2, 2019)

kenspain said:


> I would not parkup in Valencia unless it was a safe parking .We stayed last time at Camping Coll Vert easy to get into Valencia from there if it,s still open thats your best stop, Have fun lovely city



There is also a Camper Stop just up the road and a good bit cheaper, again with bus stops opposite and shops nearby.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Mar 3, 2019)

londontavern said:


> Stayed in (acsi) 'Valencia Camper Park' last year. Very convenient for nearby train station and regular service to/from Valencia.


We have stayed there too for the purpose of visiting Valencia. Bear in mind, although close to metro, it's in the middle of nowhere !! However, very pleasant site....and has a bar LOL . So, good for visiting the city and having a chill out for a day or so.....Maja


----------



## jaycey001 (Mar 4, 2019)

Another vote of "Valencia Camper Park" we always stop of here on our way to Granada - roughly £15 a night and you get a free glass of Sangria for that. Bar is a bit expensive but they also sell fresh bread etc. Nice stop over


----------



## Mobilvetta (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, we opted to stay at Col vert site, it's €14 a night if you have an ACSI membership and the bus tops directly outside, €1.50 on the bus into Valencia and a very frequent service, the day before we just cycled in.


----------

